# Another Delivery Mix Up!



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok so are we living in Bizarro World b/c UPS just delivered a big heavy package to my house. Now I wasn't expecting any big heavy packages or any packages at all for that matter. I looked at the label and it says Nutrisystem. So now I ask havta ask a few questions:

1. Why didn't I get 15 Baby Sulcatas like Mao Senpai?
2. What the hell do it do with it?
3. Can Nutrisystem be mixed with vodka? (Don't judge, it's Friday!) 
4. Jaqui is this your idea of a joke? 

It has my address on it, but where the name is supposed to be it just has a phone # which is NOT mine!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know your address now


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh good.
You got the box of trantulas I sent in return 

Enjoy! 

OH and don't keep us in suspence! OPEN IT!!!!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

PAHAA...What are you too like?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

That's not my address, Ty! That is Nutrisystem's address!! Actually I just opened it... It's full of canned horse meat! You're not missing any horses are you Steph?? Just kidding!!!  HEH HEH HEHHH---EVIL LAUGH!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

PAHAAA....At the horse thing and....awh i would of sent my gang of thugs to your door


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

Well now I know where my old horses ended up!  

Nutrisystem sells horsemeat? Your kidding right? I was gonna say it was my son's package, because he gets stuff from places like that all the time. Muscle building and health food stuff.

Your dogs might like it. Too bad you don't have box turtles...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 21, 2011)

Did your girlfriend order it? I occasionally make a late night purchase that I forget all about until it show's up. Rob never appreciates my late night purchases!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

Yum Yum! I know what's on your menu for supper... Surprise Meatloaf and the surprise is what the meat is.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

He better be kidding about it being horse meat or it'll be me turning up at your door next!!!!! 

Mind you I could have canned my youngster tonight. freaking witch!


WHATS IN THE BOX?!


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 21, 2011)

Haha that's funny. My cousin also had some order back in CT and ... it went pass CT and into MA. He has still yet to receive his stuff from ups. Mine was through fed ex but nothing their fault just the breeder mixed the wrong boxes up, since he shipped out 18 boxes.. oh boy! Canned horse meat.. that sounds wacky. Horse steak anyone?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

OMG! You guys DO realize that I was kidding about the horse meat right? Now I have Steph threatening to fly over hear and maul me, and Ty is sending his thugs out to get me! 

Nope I didn't open the box yet. There is something particularly uninteresting about a box labeled Nutrisystem.

Ya know, Erin you may just be right! On the other hand it could've been my mother having it shipped to my house so that my dad wouldn't find out... but then again, the phone number doesn't match up. Hmmm... wonder if I should call it??


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

Just open the box already!!!


----------



## JeffG (Oct 21, 2011)

Well whatever is in the package, I wouldn't ruin good vodka by experimenting.


----------



## Tony the tank (Oct 21, 2011)

I remember there was this scam going around.. We're people would use drop addresses for purchases made with stolen CC.. The package was delivered and the nitwits would take it before the people that lived in the house got back from work..but if the homeowner was home they would wait a while then approach the homeowner with.. UPS delivered my package here by accident..

I would contact nutrisystem and make sure that if it is a scam the stolen CC number isn't yours....I doubt nutrisystems would want it back as I would guess it perishable(don't they sell prepackaged meals??


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

1st off--- Jeff, freakin' hilarious!

Triple "T" I have no idea what they sell, and if some scammer thought he was going to come to my door and find no one home--well I guess I showed him b/c this guy had a superintendent's conference day off & hardly moved his arse off the couch except to get a beer and some Pringles!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> OMG! You guys DO realize that I was kidding about the horse meat right? Now I have Steph threatening to fly over hear and maul me, and Ty is sending his thugs out to get me!
> 
> Nope I didn't open the box yet. There is something particularly uninteresting about a box labeled Nutrisystem.
> 
> Ya know, Erin you may just be right! On the other hand it could've been my mother having it shipped to my house so that my dad wouldn't find out... but then again, the phone number doesn't match up. Hmmm... wonder if I should call it??



POOR YOU....
NOW OPEN THE DAMN BOX OR WHERE GOING TO HAVGE PROBLEMS


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> 1st off--- Jeff, freakin' hilarious!
> 
> Triple "T" I have no idea what they sell, and if some scammer thought he was going to come to my door and find no one home--well I guess I showed him b/c this guy had a superintendent's conference day off & hardly moved his arse off the couch except to get a beer and some Pringles!



You have Pringles and didn't offer to share?! What flavor?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Bacon Ranch... do they even make another flavor? Ever notice how bacon makes everything amazing!?!



Jacqui said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > 1st off--- Jeff, freakin' hilarious!
> ...


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

PRINGLES ARE AMAZING!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that they're the 5th food group, Ty! 


tyler0912 said:


> PRINGLES ARE AMAZING!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Bacon Ranch... do they even make another flavor? Ever notice how bacon makes everything amazing!?!



Sour cream and onion is my favorite.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Jacqui that is my favourite too..... ORIGINAL....are awful....When you eat one theyre all gone


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't know if it's regression or progression, but I eat them 4 or 5 at a time! 



tyler0912 said:


> Jacqui that is my favourite too..... ORIGINAL....are awful....When you eat one theyre all gone


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

SOUR CREAM AND CHIVE!
And you do not want to know how many I can fit in my gob at once!
It's a lot! Although i tend to stick to 2 or 3. 

NOW OPEN THE GOD DAMN BOX! BEFORE I EXPLODE AND SEND MYSELF AND MY THUGS ROUND.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

You guys from the UK are quite violent! Both you and Tyler have threatened to send thugs to my house! Steph, at this point the ONLY reason I'm not opening it is b/c it's driving you crazy!!! 


stephiiberrybean said:


> SOUR CREAM AND CHIVE!
> And you do not want to know how many I can fit in my gob at once!
> It's a lot! Although i tend to stick to 2 or 3.
> 
> NOW OPEN THE GOD DAMN BOX! BEFORE I EXPLODE AND SEND MYSELF AND MY THUGS ROUND.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Trust me, I didn't survive this long with brain power alone  haha!!

grrr... you do realize I will stay up all night and spam your inbox if that box does not get opened!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

...you DO realize that it's only 5:30PM where I am, right????



stephiiberrybean said:


> Trust me, I didn't survive this long with brain power alone  haha!!
> 
> grrr... you do realize I will stay up all night and spam your inbox if that box does not get opened!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Yep, it's 10:30pm here and i have a whole pot of coffee!
Bring it on!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

It's 5:40 here and I haven't even had dinner yet, so you bring it on! 



stephiiberrybean said:


> Yep, it's 10:30pm here and i have a whole pot of coffee!
> Bring it on!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

umm... dinner... your making me hungry now!
Also you made me want pringles! 

What is in the box?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Trust me, I didn't survive this long with brain power alone  haha!!
> 
> grrr... you do realize I will stay up all night and spam your inbox if that box does not get opened!



Double dare ya to do so!!



Plus we all need to watch our language a bit, me included.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 21, 2011)

Ok  

And sorry  I'll be on my best behavior now, promise.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anthony please im 13 you cant make me stay awake al night
6.12 where you are 23.12 where i am?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Okay to be honest I don't want to open the box until my g.f. gets home just in case it is for her. She is working until 9:00EST.



tyler0912 said:


> Anthony please im 13 you cant make me stay awake al night
> 6.12 where you are 23.12 where i am?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 21, 2011)

Il' stay uptil 2am then


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

Regarding CC scams and no offense to nutrisystem, but they usually order electronics, stuff that is easily sold on the streets, nutrisystem products don't usually fall into that category.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2011)

I was pretty irritated at a thread I just read previously, but you guys (and Jacqui) in this thread have me in hysterics. Like Mary Anne I am laughing so hard I peed my pants. I wish I could think of something funny to contribute, but all I can do is laugh. Too freakin funny...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

After all of this pant peeing recently, I think now I am afraid of getting older myself


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it's an old lady thing rather than an old man thing...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

whew


----------



## Cherbear (Oct 21, 2011)

Those are prepackaged food for weight loss. It's very expensive.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

Is your girlfriend the kind to diet?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Jacqui, are you calling my girl friend fat? Sounds like the start of a cat fight, or in your case a bat fight! Haha!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

No, simply asked if she was the type to diet.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

If she were to read this she would kill me, but yes she is the type. I just got off the phone w/her... it's not hers. Guess I'll just call Nutrisystem and ask them what to do w/it. 



Jacqui said:


> No, simply asked if she was the type to diet.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Have you tried to call the phone listed over the address?

Maybe they can explain the address mix up.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup, tried that a few hours ago. It is "non-working" number. Even tried a reverse look up and it came out as a blank. 



fbsmith3 said:


> Have you tried to call the phone listed over the address?
> 
> Maybe they can explain the address mix up.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

It's a bomb!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 21, 2011)

Seems to me you did everything right, it's yours, rip it open.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet it's a ninja


----------



## Kristina (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## dmmj (Oct 21, 2011)

I bet it is an assassin, albeit a tiny one.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 21, 2011)

you never know with ninjas. He could disguised as the shipping label... You never know >:/


----------



## JeffG (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe it's a case of diet vodka.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 21, 2011)

JeffG said:


> Maybe it's a case of diet vodka.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 21, 2011)

Out of all the choices I think I'll take the diet vodka please! All new Nutrisystem 100 proof!


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 21, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Out of all the choices I think I'll take the diet vodka please! All new Nutrisystem 100 proof!



LOL


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 21, 2011)

I will pass on any diet liquor...I want it strong with nothing missing...


----------



## Laura (Oct 21, 2011)

free diet food!!! open it.. you can always send it back... 
you thought it was something else, and realszied AFTER you opened it,, it was not what you thought.. 
OPEN THE BOX!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 21, 2011)

maggie3fan said:


> I was pretty irritated at a thread I just read previously, but you guys (and Jacqui) in this thread have me in hysterics. Like Mary Anne I am laughing so hard I peed my pants. I wish I could think of something funny to contribute, but all I can do is laugh. Too freakin funny...



OMG, I am dying here and then I read Maggies comment and I too have peed my pants!!!! You guys and gals are a riot! blahhaahahahahlallalalalalalalalaalla


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> It's a bomb!



I was thinking the same!
And maggie you complain when bob floods the shed,
Know who is the one flooding?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> PAHAAA....At the horse thing and....awh i would of sent my gang of thugs to your door


Wow,Tyler. Between bashing a cab window,fighting off a would be rapist,and sending thugs over to someone's house,you're going to put Jason Stathom out of business! ROFL


----------



## dmmj (Oct 22, 2011)

Where exactly does one get thugs? Some type of store, or the classifieds?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

dmmj said:


> Where exactly does one get thugs? Some type of store, or the classifieds?


Local police station? They might be interested in moonlighting.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

Dmmj you simply pop down to your local thug shop  
gosh who doesn't know that, do you not have them over there?

Also they do diet vodka?!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 22, 2011)

Thugmart,Thugs-R-Us,Dial a thug,Thugagram, take your pick.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Thugmart,Thugs-R-Us,Dial a thug,Thugagram, take your pick.



Dont forget ThugLook and Top Thug. Two big high street thug brands there


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 22, 2011)

jackrat said:


> tyler0912 said:
> 
> 
> > PAHAAA....At the horse thing and....awh i would of sent my gang of thugs to your door
> ...


PAHA... Im not a bad person... 






dmmj said:


> Where exactly does one get thugs? Some type of store, or the classifieds?



You obviosly dont know my neighbourhood


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

Kristina said:


>



I wish we had cute emots to choose from like this one.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> That's not my address, Ty! That is Nutrisystem's address!! Actually I just opened it... *It's full of canned horse meat*! You're not missing any horses are you Steph?? Just kidding!!!  HEH HEH HEHHH---EVIL LAUGH!



Nothin' says "Lovin'" like equine in the oven... 





dmmj said:


> Where exactly does one get thugs? Some type of store, or the classifieds?



Thugs-R-Us


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

I figured that I owed you guys an update on the whole box situation...
No, I still didn't open it. 
Why? I honestly don't know. 
I still haven't called Nurtisystem but I'm planning on doing so in a few.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

You just like leaving us hang.


----------



## jensgotfaith (Oct 22, 2011)

Nothing like anticipation. Geez....


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Still didn't open it... Still didn't call Nutrisystem... Still procrastinating...


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Boy those tarantulas, centipedes, millipedes and scorpions are going to hungry and angry.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 22, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Boy those tarantulas, centipedes, millipedes and scorpions are going to hungry and angry.





Hi FB (I don't think I ever learned your name):

You've hit the nail on the head. Anthony is chicken!!! (puts fists under arm pits, flaps elbows and clucks like a chicken) He's AFRAID of what he's going to find in that box!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 22, 2011)

jackrat said:


> Thugmart,Thugs-R-Us,Dial a thug,Thugagram, take your pick.



They don't have those in the UK. Here you can get a thug on any street corner...

Anthony, I cannot believe you. Calling you chicken is not enough. Any woman would have had that box open hours ago. And you, big tough man, is chicken...(more wing flapping and many clucking sounds)


----------



## Kristina (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

Kristina said:


>



Kristina, I didn't realize you know him well enough, to have an actual picture of him!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Holy Crap! I log out for an hour and this is what I come back to? Dancing chickens?!?! I was going to save all that vodka for a big TFO party, but now I'm going to drink it all by myself! HA! 
PS-Still didn't open it! 
PSS-Still didn't call Nutrisystem!
PSSS-Love the dancing chicken!!! Haha!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't worry it has it's affects on all of us!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay, I opened the STUPID BOX!!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Okay, I opened the STUPID BOX!!!



Pictures? Further detail???!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Not sure if words would do it justice. I'll post some pics.


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 22, 2011)

AAAAAANNNNNDDDDDD???????......


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't be shy.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Just took the pics. I have to transfer them to photobucket then I'll post them.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh no, they were all so hungry they ate each other. All you have is one giant fat tarantula.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

I gotta go soon hurry up! It's a nutrisystem box with possibly nutrisystem stuff!

Make sure the pics are clear

Somehow this is suspenseful.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's just rows and rows of food! Crappy diet food! There is an invoice that says "Paid--Thank you for choosing Nutrisystem"... No other information. 











The pictures don't do it justice. The box is 4 layers deep! What do you think someone payed for all this crap???


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

I think their glad.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you telling me they repackage cheerios and then charge some poor member an arm and a leg.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone's mad they didn't get their food

Oh wait, that's where that went. Huh. And thank you very much it was on sale! : P


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

They should be glad. I probably just saved them a wicked episode of violent diarrhea! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> I think their glad.





Oh so that's how it works! You spend $400 on Nutrisystem & then you get nothing! No wonder it works! Pure genius!!!


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 22, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> They should be glad. I probably just saved them a wicked episode of violent diarrhea!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so that's how it works! You spend $400 on Nutrisystem & then you get nothing! No wonder it works! Pure genius!!!





Ha!  you saved someone a toilet load, that's good. Man we should start our own business. What should we name it?


----------



## pdrobber (Oct 22, 2011)

how amazingly uninteresting and disappointing lol. after all that anticipation and speculation. cheerios and granola bars.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 22, 2011)

Check out my other thread for the answer TurtleTortoise!!


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 22, 2011)

What is funny about this is that when see the infomercial's talking about pre- packaged meal's, I alway's pictured like a "meals on wheel's" van pulling up outside and delivering a hot lean meat and steamed broccoli meal and including a sensible desert. That fantasy has been shattered!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 22, 2011)

Just HAD to read every single comment and I couldn't quit laughing. Kind of disappointed it was just crappy food! All the suspense had me hoping it really was a giant spider! 
Ps they all had it right, you are definitely a chicken, I would of opened it all excited as soon as I received it and then been disappointed after opening!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 22, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> What is funny about this is that when see the infomercial's talking about pre- packaged meal's, I alway's pictured like a "meals on wheel's" van pulling up outside and delivering a hot lean meat and steamed broccoli meal and including a sensible desert. That fantasy has been shattered!



Some how that is also the visual I had.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 22, 2011)

Haha that is great!


----------



## Angi (Oct 22, 2011)

And I thought for sure it was going to be full of drugs and you were going to have bad guys breaking in your house to get their stuff. Well after seeing that box I will NEVER try Nutrisystem.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh no! That means someone got your trantulas! I told them to be sure not to mess that one up!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Guess what the TRICK OR TREATERS are getting for Halloween? I'll give you a little hint:
-DING DONG!!
-TRICK OR TREAT!
-HERE YA GO YA LITTLE FATTIES NOW GET THE HELL OFF MY PORCH!!!
HAHA!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 23, 2011)

PAHA....I dont answer the door last year they saw me in the window.....and i waved and then ignored the door....I HATE THEM! 
They get on my nerves !  Try watching a film and DINGDONG! 
Every year! 
Mum:Has there been any trick or treaters...
Me:yes tons
Mum:good i can tell alot of the sweets are gone...
What really happened i had a feast!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2011)

I predict a lot of eggs and TP coming your way


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 23, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> PAHA....I dont answer the door last year they saw me in the window.....and i waved and then ignored the door....I HATE THEM!
> They get on my nerves !  Try watching a film and DINGDONG!
> Every year!
> Mum:Has there been any trick or treaters...
> ...



Your not very nice sounding in my opinion.





AnthonyC said:


> Guess what the TRICK OR TREATERS are getting for Halloween? I'll give you a little hint:
> -DING DONG!!
> -TRICK OR TREAT!
> -HERE YA GO YA LITTLE FATTIES NOW GET THE HELL OFF MY PORCH!!!
> HAHA!



Grinch has Christmas and you have Halloween? 







dmmj said:


> I predict a lot of eggs and TP coming your way



Have you ever actually done that?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Good I'm out of toilet paper anyway... Plus I can use the eggs for the protein!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2011)

[/quote]

Have you ever actually done that? 
[/quote]

Anyone know what the statutes of limitations is on halloween pranks?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 23, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Guess what the TRICK OR TREATERS are getting for Halloween? I'll give you a little hint:
> -DING DONG!!
> -TRICK OR TREAT!
> -HERE YA GO YA LITTLE FATTIES NOW GET THE HELL OFF MY PORCH!!!
> HAHA!



Hahahaha! I guess that's one way to get rid of it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 23, 2011)

During this whole thread, I was picturing food sitting in the box spoiling. Like Jacqui and Erin, I thought they sent out cooked dinners.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Nah, Yvonne. It is mostly powdered stuff. I saw diet bars, cereal, soups, some sort of eggs/sausage/biscuit disaster, and God knows what else! 



emysemys said:


> During this whole thread, I was picturing food sitting in the box spoiling. Like Jacqui and Erin, I thought they sent out cooked dinners.


----------



## Cherbear (Oct 23, 2011)

If you get to keep it, check out ebay. You could make a little bit of money selling it on there.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 23, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> Are you telling me they repackage cheerios and then charge some poor member an arm and a leg.



HAHAHA...I saw that and thought exactly the same thing! Too funny...



AnthonyC said:


> Guess what the TRICK OR TREATERS are getting for Halloween? I'll give you a little hint:
> -DING DONG!!
> -TRICK OR TREAT!
> -HERE YA GO YA LITTLE FATTIES NOW GET THE HELL OFF MY PORCH!!!
> HAHA!



OMG! You made me do it again...because I am a lady I am just going to say...You made me do a Mary Anne...

This is much more interesting than the NASCAR race...

That box cost a lot of money, and on Ebay you could make a lot more. nutrisystem will send another box to the buyer...am I thinking an evil thing?


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 23, 2011)

Watch out, I see nutrisystem in your future! You get a free box, turn it around and sell for $$$$$! And at the same time I doubt it.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

I looked all that crap up earlier, and would you believe that it's worth over $400??!! I think I'm going to return it. What the heck am I going to do with it??


----------



## jaizei (Oct 23, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> I looked all that crap up earlier, and would you believe that it's worth over $400??!! I think I'm going to return it. What the heck am I going to do with it??



Wouldn't you return it regardless of whether you could use it or not?


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know b/c it's not something I could use. Depends on what it was I guess.



jaizei said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > I looked all that crap up earlier, and would you believe that it's worth over $400??!! I think I'm going to return it. What the heck am I going to do with it??
> ...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 23, 2011)

I see you returning it whether or not you could use it. I, on the other hand would sell it on Ebay...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

If I knew that the person who originally paid for it wasn't going to be charged I'd think about just giving it away, but since there is the possibility that they will be, I have to do the old "put myself in their shoes" thing and return it.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 23, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> If I knew that the person who originally paid for it wasn't going to be charged I'd think about just giving it away, but since there is the possibility that they will be, I have to do the old "put myself in their shoes" thing and return it.



Like I said, I knew you'd do the right thing...


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks, Maggie! My mother told me it was the right thing to do, and you NEVER want to disappoint mom... NEVER! 



maggie3fan said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > If I knew that the person who originally paid for it wasn't going to be charged I'd think about just giving it away, but since there is the possibility that they will be, I have to do the old "put myself in their shoes" thing and return it.
> ...


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 23, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Guess what the TRICK OR TREATERS are getting for Halloween? I'll give you a little hint:
> -DING DONG!!
> -TRICK OR TREAT!
> -HERE YA GO YA LITTLE FATTIES NOW GET THE HELL OFF MY PORCH!!!
> HAHA!





dmmj said:


> I predict a lot of eggs and TP coming your way



Water...all over my keyboard...dammit, you guys! LOL


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Oct 23, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> Thanks, Maggie! My mother told me it was the right thing to do, and you NEVER want to disappoint mom... NEVER!



Your such a good person! And I think I'll stick with the Cheerios brand Cheerios and Quaker brand granola bars instead of nutrisystem $400 " healthier" version.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 23, 2011)

Anthony your a good man, it's never good to **** off Mom!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

"And I think I'll stick with the Cheerios brand Cheerios and Quaker brand granola bars instead of nutrisystem $400 " healthier" version."--I couldn't agree more! 



TurtleTortoise said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Maggie! My mother told me it was the right thing to do, and you NEVER want to disappoint mom... NEVER!
> ...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 23, 2011)

Are you sure that nutrisystem did not charge you? they ship it to your address and they charged another person right? maybe call them and see whatmthey want you to do with it.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Good point, David. I never thought of that. Here I am trying to do the right thing and it may be me that has been charged. I did try to call them today. Sales was open, but the dept that I would have to contact about this particular matter isn't open until tomorrow.



dmmj said:


> Are you sure that nutrisystem did not charge you? they ship it to your address and they charged another person right? maybe call them and see whatmthey want you to do with it.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Oct 23, 2011)

Actually Cheerios are very healthy, I had a problem with my Parrot when she was a baby. The Avian vet advised me to use Cheerios as a treat, since they are have good fiber, just sweet enough for taste, but not much sugar. I always have cheerios in the house and never put them in milk. Of course, I'm strange.


----------



## AnthonyC (Oct 23, 2011)

Nah, you're not strange. I usually have them here too for when my niece and nephew stop by. Like you said not to much sugar, and that equals nice-calm children! 



fbsmith3 said:


> Actually Cheerios are very healthy, I had a problem with my Parrot when she was a baby. The Avian vet advised me to use Cheerios as a treat, since they are have good fiber, just sweet enough for taste, but not much sugar. I always have cheerios in the house and never put them in milk. Of course, I'm strange.


----------

